# Black Sky Hazards- Loss of power grid



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

From the end of the article - -"Perhaps it's time to do a little doomsday prepping?"

*"Black Sky Hazards": Feds To Wargame "Widespread Power Outages" And "Cascading Infrastructure Failures"*


> As the world teeters on the brink of a nuclear confrontation with North Korea, FEMA and the U.S. Department of Energy are preparing to wargame so-called "Black Sky Hazards" that could result in a "subcontinent scale, long duration power outage, with cascading failure of all our other increasingly interdependent infrastructures." Here's how EarthEx2017 described the exercise:
> 
> Concerns have grown over the potential for severe malicious or natural "Black Sky" hazards associated with subcontinent scale, long duration power outages, with cascading failure of all our other increasingly interdependent infrastructures. This creates a grim and difficult dilemma: Restoration of any sector will only be possible with at least minimal operation of all the others.
> 
> ...


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...ad-power-outages-and-cascading-infrastructure

More at site.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> LDS has just declared a Prep-Con Level 2. Level 5 is all flowers and butterflies (my words). Level 1 is TEOTWAWKI (their description).


That's very interesting (he said as he loaded some AR-15 magazines and filled the bathtubs with water).


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> LDS has just declared a Prep-Con Level 2. Level 5 is all flowers and butterflies (my words). Level 1 is TEOTWAWKI (their description).


What are those dates again? I may need to make a "practice" run up to the mountain place.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> I got the email yesterday. A lot of people, that I respect, are concerned about Crazy Fat Boy.


I'M concerned about the crazy fat Boy.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I may put selling my present fortress on hold , until Fat Boy is eliminated.

May not have time to start, and build a new one.




Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> See? I told ya!


Does that mean you respect me??  I'm all a twitter.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I saw that email, too, through AVOW.
Did you hear Trump's speech this afternoon? He said he may of spoke too softly when he said what No Korea would expect. And he said he's not giving warning like Obama did with Mosul; as in, we'll be attacking Mosul in this many days.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Fat boy is ruled by China.
We owe China 5 billion or so, if we go to war with China no one wins & they will never collect their loans.
So I am not sure Fat Boy is doing anything but playing "I am as bad as you".
But not really doing anything.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Cuban missile crisis all over again. China wants to see if Trump is all talk or will take action, but China does not want to pay the bill. If Trump blinks, the trade imbalance get a lot worse. If Trump does not blink, China will step in and "Save The Day" by pulling in N.Korea. It is a win-win for China. We win by holding China's feet to the fire and start wiping out the trade imbalance. China will fight a conventional to protect N.Korea from an invasion, they are not going to risk a Nuke war. Better to have their pawn get damaged, than lose the entire kingdom. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> I respect you now and in the morning.:wave: I don't do Twitter.


That's just a saying silly!! I don't do twitter either.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> Cuban missile crisis all over again. China wants to see if Trump is all talk or will take action, but China does not want to pay the bill. If Trump blinks, the trade imbalance get a lot worse. If Trump does not blink, China will step in and "Save The Day" by pulling in N.Korea. It is a win-win for China. We win by holding China's feet to the fire and start wiping out the trade imbalance. China will fight a conventional to protect N.Korea from an invasion, they are not going to risk a Nuke war. Better to have their pawn get damaged, than lose the entire kingdom. Just my 2 cents.


We can hope that's how it goes.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I really doubt even if we have a shooting war with N korea that the war would come to our shores. It would cause possibly severe economic problems here and abroad though.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

And according to an electronics guru I talked to an EMP may cause enough chemical change to a lead acid battery to make if nearly useless, haven't researched it my self, but research would probably be a plan soon


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Well. I'm hanging on to those eclipse glasses I got , just in case.

That whie light blinding effect ya know.




Jim


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Caribou said:


> I do hope you're right. The problem is that he has the package because barry and the two before him never held his feet to the fire.
> 
> He has the bomb and he has missiles that will reach the center of the country. There is a question about whether he has a reentry vehicle but he doesn't need one. If he detonates at 250 to 300 miles above Earth in the middle of our country with something smaller than Littleboy he will fry our grid.
> 
> ...


We sometimes forget our nuclear submarine fleet. Even if fat Boy could wipe our grid and the Pacific fleet, the subs would not be effected and Kiss off N. Korea, China and most off the world.

Once we launch, everybody is going to launch. All the world leaders know this and they have not forgotten our Nuclear subs, you can bet on that.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Plus we have bases all over the world containing many weapons. We do store nukes in several NATO countries at our bases.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Im not sure how worried I am about N Korea and that fat little midget. The absolute worst case scenario I see from him is one maybe 2 missles fired in our direction. One will miss and the other will hit somewhere like guam or they will lob it at Japan instead. They would combine that with a cyber attack that will be disruptive but not for too long and only in certain areas not nationwide. Seems like China and Russia is with us although that may change upon our retaliation. So, an overt move by north korea and resulting in another foriegn war. Gonna suck for our troops. North Korea is a frozen hell hole. Thats the worst case I see. Of course I prep in case Im wrong. Always good to be on the safe side and ready for anything. I feel much better with Trump at the helm than obamass.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Fat Boy is just a bully at a elementary school level trying to pick a fight. As soon as his bluff is called he'll go running home to mommy (China) to whine. Mommy will console him and send him back to school with a few more new toys to play with. And the whole process will repeat.

Unless...

President Trump punches Fat Boy hard in the nose. Mommy will scream about her poor innocent child being hurt. Then mommy will sail her 1985 Russian built repainted one and only aircraft carrier around in circles as a show of force. Mommy remembers that the US has 11 carriers with 2 in reserve, 7,200 Nuclear missiles to China's 250 and how the U.S. military walked over Iraq twice. Mommy will issue a stern warning to the U.S. and sail back to port.

Russia will be in the middle hoping they can egg both sides on without direct involvement or suffering collateral damage.

With Fat Boy gone the NK military folds and the Stock Market rebounds.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Fat Boy is just a bully at a elementary school level trying to pick a fight. As soon as his bluff is called he'll go running home to mommy (China) to whine. Mommy will console him and send him back to school with a few more new toys to play with. And the whole process will repeat.
> 
> Unless...
> 
> ...


Ever the optimist. I hope that is the way it happens. Every person can guess of a possible scenario and out of ten thousand people making guesses maybe none would be correct. Some think the worst case and some think the best case.
My guess if things with the North ever go hot then there will be financial trouble only. The world stock markets are way too high and are just looking for any excuse to crash down to where they should be. World debt is too big to comprehend and is looking for a reason to collapse. 
And I am looking for a valid reason to have all these preps.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Car hit with artificial lightening multiple times - actually bathed in it. The same machinery used to test the hardening of the US electric grid. You know, the _same grid _hit 1000s of times every year by lightening......

Car starts and drive off.

Black Sky
Black
Sky
B
S
BS......huummmmm


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

That s cool. good to know. What would have been funny as he drove off is if the wheels would have fallen off lol


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Caribou said:


> I do hope you're right. The problem is that he has the package because barry and the two before him never held his feet to the fire.
> 
> He has the bomb and he has missiles that will reach the center of the country. There is a question about whether he has a reentry vehicle but he doesn't need one. If he detonates at 250 to 300 miles above Earth in the middle of our country with something smaller than Littleboy he will fry our grid.
> 
> ...


I think any missile NK fired at the center of our country wont make it 20 miles before its shot down. They just dont have the tech to get past our defense systems that were designed for far more advanced weaponry.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Ever the optimist. I hope that is the way it happens. Every person can guess of a possible scenario and out of ten thousand people making guesses maybe none would be correct. Some think the worst case and some think the best case.
> My guess if things with the North ever go hot then there will be financial trouble only. The world stock markets are way too high and are just looking for any excuse to crash down to where they should be. World debt is too big to comprehend and is looking for a reason to collapse.
> And I am looking for a valid reason to have all these preps.


Tinfoil hat time.......

Maybe North Koreas' weapon program is being funded behind the scenes by the illuminati and provoked by us at the behest of the illuminati all to create a scapegoat for the coming, unavoidable financial hardship while the resulting strife also creates an environment that will create opportunities for further control, regulations, and a push towards more centralized world government and Trump is being played like a fiddle by the powers that be.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Caribou said:


> LDS has just declared a Prep-Con Level 2. Level 5 is all flowers and butterflies (my words). Level 1 is TEOTWAWKI (their description).


Where did you go to get that information? Is it publicly available? If so, it would be something to bookmark.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> I got on the LDS-AVOW mailing list when I downloaded the "LDS Preparedness Manual". That is worth downloading and reading.


I did the same thing. Cant read all the articles unless you log in to something but there is enough there to get you started on a google search.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I think any missile NK fired at the center of our country wont make it 20 miles before its shot down. They just dont have the tech to get past our defense systems that were designed for far more advanced weaponry.


That's an interesting thought but we just do not have that ability (unless there is some super secret weapon). We have the THAAD missile system in South Korea but it only has about a 100 mile range. The North knows that and would just fire their missiles a 100 miles or more from the border. We do likely have Aegis missile cruisers in the area and at least some of those have Very long range ballistic missile systems that can even shoot down satellites and ICBM's in flight. But each missile costs at least $12 million, and it might miss.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

DKRinAK said:


> Car hit with artificial lightening multiple times - actually bathed in it. The same machinery used to test the hardening of the US electric grid. You know, the _same grid _hit 1000s of times every year by lightening......
> 
> Car starts and drive off.
> 
> ...


The only real world experience that I have is the vast problems a over/ under charging alternator can have on a vehicles management system, actual personal experience, not stuff I read about. maybe an emp won't damage vehicles, but lightning is a flash of energy, an emp is more of a ball of energy


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Lets look at another aspect. Fat Boy goes completely off his rocker and orders a nuke attack. All the generals know that N. Korea will be turned into a big glass heap and all their families will be destroyed. Now do they help Fat boy or do they protect themselves and their family. I predict, Fat Boy has very fatal accident. It is one thing to follow Fat Boy to protect yourself and family, quite another to follow orders that are going to get you and your family killed. Self preservation, the great peace motivator.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> The only real world experience that I have is the vast problems a over/ under charging alternator can have on a vehicles management system, actual personal experience, not stuff I read about. maybe an emp won't damage vehicles, but lightning is a flash of energy, an emp is more of a ball of energy


Have you had a chance to view the full video?

At one point the auto is bathed - almost 30 seconds of direct arc to vehicle.

Here is another





Directly under an EMP generator (.mil) car does die. Looks scary, eh? _ Its TV._

There have been a number of isolated tests of vehicles in EMP simulators over the years. The manufacturers of the cars wouldn't even say which cars had been tested, and the cars were usually transported to the EMP simulators in such a way that the make and model was hidden from view. So we not only don't know the result, we don't even know which cars were tested. One Ford Taurus was tested on video by the Discovery Channel, _but that was only one particular vehicle; and questions have been raised about the video editing of that segment_. (Having spent most of my career working for television stations and related industries, I have learned to be skeptical of television reports, no matter what the source.) Authoritative reports, however, indicate that some cars do behave like that vehicle.

Read the entire article - very informative. 
https://www.futurescience.com/emp/vehicles.html


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

DKRinAK said:


> Have you had a chance to view the full video?
> 
> At one point the auto is bathed - almost 30 seconds of direct arc to vehicle.
> 
> Here is another


I have a glitch that only shows some youtube links, the rest are black boxes, I am not arguing whether or not EMP or lightning will stop vehicles, because as you pointed out video can be edited to show most anything. most internet facts are posted by self appointed experts, some rightly so most are just repeating theories that they view as fact. I don't really trust .gov reports and tests either. most modern electronic vehicles run almost all of their sensor information down common twisted pairs, using frequency to sort the signals, if there is a breach, it may be catastrophic. notice in the. gov report the unit that had to be towed makes no mention as to the nature of the required repair.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Caribou said:


> I got on the LDS-AVOW mailing list when I downloaded the "LDS Preparedness Manual". That is worth downloading and reading.


Thanks. I have a copy of the print manual; however, in order to follow your advice and get the newsletters I just downloaded a copy of the manual.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Caribou said:


> As terri says, you need to pay up to read the whole thing but I find it useful to just get the cover page.


If it's something I really want to know about I just call my Dr or one of my Co workers who are Morman and ask them what it says. Otherwise I just do an online search for it.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Country Living said:


> Where did you go to get that information? Is it publicly available? If so, it would be something to bookmark.


https://www.facebook.com/LatterDayWatch/
Link to the LDS "related" prepcon non-sense.

Please note this is from "Latter Day Watch" - which I assume is a bunch of Mormons trying to do something....what, I don't know.

If the legit LDS Church leadership had put out anything like this (hysteria) it would be all over the mass media. It isn't.

A grain of salt - no make that a _salt block_, is advised.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Tirediron said:


> I have a glitch that only shows some youtube links, the rest are black boxes, I am not arguing whether or not EMP or lightning will stop vehicles, because as you pointed out video can be edited to show most anything. most internet facts are posted by self appointed experts, some rightly so most are just repeating theories that they view as fact. I don't really trust .gov reports and tests either. most modern electronic vehicles run almost all of their sensor information down common twisted pairs, using frequency to sort the signals, if there is a breach, it may be catastrophic. notice in the. gov report the unit that had to be towed makes no mention as to the nature of the required repair.


I have fixed 2 vehicles in my life that were hit by lighting. Both the ecm computers fried. Along with the cam and crank position sensors. They are magnetic and the juice kills them. Also when i weld on a vehicle i disconnect the battery so i don't fry anything. Will cook anything electronic from the alternator to the radio. Seen people fry things welding after i told them to unhook the battery and they said i didn't kniw what i was talking about, and ya i laughed and said i told you so.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

RedBeard said:


> I have fixed 2 vehicles in my life that were hit by lighting. Both the ecm computers fried. Along with the cam and crank position sensors. They are magnetic and the juice kills them. Also when i weld on a vehicle i disconnect the battery so i don't fry anything. Will cook anything electronic from the alternator to the radio. Seen people fry things welding after i told them to unhook the battery and they said i didn't kniw what i was talking about, and ya i laughed and said i told you so.


Again personal experience at work ,not just internet heresy. If lightening can fry components then an EMP should too maybe. The welding thing is only 36 or so volts DC lots of times even less, but if the ground isn't a direct path to the arc, the electrical system often is, and then the couple of minutes to disconnect the battery don't seem like such a hassle.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Tirediron said:


> Again personal experience at work ,not just internet heresy. If lightening can fry components then an EMP should too maybe. The welding thing is only 36 or so volts DC lots of times even less, but if the ground isn't a direct path to the arc, the electrical system often is, and then the couple of minutes to disconnect the battery don't seem like such a hassle.


One was a chevy tahoe that was a friends. It hit his rig twice and left a dime sized hole in the drivers side roof right behind the drivers door. It was in his driveway and he thought a bomb went off. The other rig is my 04 jeep liberty. Doesn't have a mark on it though. Guy i bought it from said it had been hit and it was a parts only rig so for a grand i bought it right up and fixed it. Both rigs had the same problems ecm, crank position and cam position sensors. I thought it was weird at first they both had the same problems but the sensors use magnetic feilds so i can see those. Ecm, well it controls everything so sure. But neither rig had any other electronic problems. Radios, blower fans for heat, even the lights all fine. I would have expected more damage. I would also expect an emp to take out all electronics but i have zero experience with that. Like you said though: notice in the. gov report the unit that had to be towed makes no mention as to the nature of the required repair.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Caribou said:


> I hope you're right and that is highly likely. Since they are getting help from China one has to wonder about how capable their missiles are.
> 
> The press likes to talk about N. Korea's ability to strike Guam and Alaska. Either of those targets would be a paper cut to America and equate to suicide by cop. They don't have enough bombs to take out many targets but they might have enough to get one to detonate over the country at 250 to 300 miles up.


https://www.mda.mil/system/aegis_ashore.html

https://www.mda.mil/system/aegis_status.html

This info is from 2013, that is all I will say as this is what is available to the public. I am retired US Navy, I retired off of a ballistic missile defense AEGIS Cruiser. I sleep well at night!artydance:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

RedBeard said:


> One was a chevy tahoe that was a friends. It hit his rig twice and left a dime sized hole in the drivers side roof right behind the drivers door. It was in his driveway and he thought a bomb went off. The other rig is my 04 jeep liberty. Doesn't have a mark on it though. Guy i bought it from said it had been hit and it was a parts only rig so for a grand i bought it right up and fixed it. Both rigs had the same problems ecm, crank position and cam position sensors. I thought it was weird at first they both had the same problems but the sensors use magnetic feilds so i can see those. Ecm, well it controls everything so sure. But neither rig had any other electronic problems. Radios, blower fans for heat, even the lights all fine. I would have expected more damage. I would also expect an emp to take out all electronics but i have zero experience with that. Like you said though: notice in the. gov report the unit that had to be towed makes no mention as to the nature of the required repair.


Just out of curiosity what year is the Tahoe?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Tirediron said:


> Just out of curiosity what year is the Tahoe?


If i recall right it was an 2002. For a few days after it happened it had this weird smell in it, like one of those ionic breeze things. Smelled like the air was charged almost, it was weird. The whole car getting hit is weird. I thought rubber tires would save you with lighting but there is a lot of steel in a tire...


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

The tires don't provide the protection. The body/frame acts as a faraday cage to protect you while inside.


----------



## gfmucci (Jun 9, 2013)

*Hack or EMP weapon disabled USS John S. McCain*

FOX and CNN reported that the ship's steering abilities failed PRIOR to the ship being rammed by the tanker. Some report the the McCain was totally dead in the water prior to it being hit.

http://fox6now.com/2017/08/21/us-navy-ship-lost-steering-control-before-collision/

http://halturnerradioshow.com/index...dead-in-the-water-when-hit-no-shearing-at-all

Is this the beginning of more public cyber wars or first salvos of EMP attack?


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

They lost part of the grid in Texas yesterday and the day before my son called and told me all of the poles in his neighborhood were arcing at the top,kind of strange me thinks !


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi Caribou and yes the AVOW LDS preparedness manual is a good one to read and lots of information in it. It is not an official LDS publication but most Mormons or LDS do follow the principles and guidelines in it.

Although this is a partially religious link with exerts from scriptures in it I will put it up in the interests of the prepping information in it - http://thesurvivalmom.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/LDS-Preparedness-Manual.pdf.


----------

